# VK - Mag Kit, G-Priv 2, TFV12 Prince & More



## Gizmo (9/1/18)

New Arrivals:
Smok G-Priv 2 Kit
Smok Mag Kit
Smok TFV12 Prince Tank
Smok TFV12 Prince Q4 Coils
Arctic Dolphin Hector RTA
PilotVape 7-in-1 Ni80 Premade Coils 42PC
Fuchai Squonk 213 150W Mod Black

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

